# Starting out seeds



## KentuckyGold (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey want to thank everyone for all their help with the 1000 questions I have had so far ha ha. This question concerns starting out my seeds. I am going to do an indoor and outdoor grow. For indoor I am going to grow autos and outdoor photos. I am purchasing 3 king1500 led lights. My question is are these lights too powerful to start seeds? I would like to eventually have a turnover where I have a fresh crop every month or so in the indoor autos so I didn’t know if I could put seeds in the same room as mature plants. If not I have a shower that I could convert into a small seed room. What kind of light would be good for that? Also, how do you guys start your outdoor seeds? My plan is to start the in solo cups and just kee them outside this spring. Should I start them inside under a grow light as well? How much light should I leave on both inside and outside seeds a day? Sorry for the bombardment of questions just want to do this right!


----------



## KentuckyGold (Feb 13, 2019)

Would something like to picture below be efficient to grow seeds? I would wrap the shower in Mylar , Inclose it, and hang the light with the seed trays in the shower floor.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2019)

KG
Seedlings require no more than a small light.
Don't waste power using the 1500w LEDs on seeds.
When small not much light needed. As they grow increase light.
For autos you don't need to separate them.
They will flower regardless of light schedule.  Give them LOTS.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Feb 13, 2019)

Awesome thank you so much! So what I pictured above is overkill? How much light do you give your photo and auto seeds a day? Do you start your photo seeds under lights or put them outside? QUOTE="the glom an, post: 1049836, member: 41196"]KG
Seedlings require no more than a small light.
Don't waste power using the 1500w LEDs on seeds.
When small not much light needed. As they grow increase light.
For autos you don't need to separate them.
They will flower regardless of light schedule.  Give them LOTS.[/QUO


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Feb 13, 2019)

You can raise seedlings under a simple cool white fixture, just be careful not to let them stretch too much.
I always go 24/7 lighting over my seedlings and cut down to 18/6 when they are established and put them under my regular grow lights until they're ready to go into the bud room.
I've never grown auto flowers, if you can't clone them, I don't want them.
As far as mylar goes, a simple flat white paint does a better job and you don't get hotspots.
Good luck, have fun and enjoy it all!!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2019)

Lol.  Yes.   Overkill
More size more light.
I run my nursery lights 18/6 same as my veg.
Bloom I start with 10 on 14 off then after a week I go to 12/12.
Not everybody uses this schedule but it works for me.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Feb 13, 2019)

This is great stuff. So how tall do you allow your new plants to get before you move them into your grow room? 

On photos, how many weeks do you recommend I start the seeds before I transplant them in the ground? Should I start the seeds for them under lights or just put them outside


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2019)

I probably would not put the autos in the ground.  You need to keep autos as unstressed as possible.  I would try to transplant only once as this is stressful and I would not put them into the ground.  I would use good sized fabric grow bags.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Feb 13, 2019)

JGVermont1965 said:


> You can raise seedlings under a simple cool white fixture, just be careful not to let them stretch too much.
> I always go 24/7 lighting over my seedlings and cut down to 18/6 when they are established and put them under my regular grow lights until they're ready to go into the bud room.
> I've never grown auto flowers, of you can't clone them, I don't want them.
> As far as mylar goes, a simple flat white paint does a better job and you don't get hotspots.
> Good luck, have fun and enjoy it all!!




So you think the 24/7 schedule for auto seeds is efficient as well? Once they were ready for grow room I am planning a 20 hours on 4 hours off light schedule. Didn’t know If it would make a difference them being autos.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Feb 13, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I probably would not put the autos in the ground.  You need to keep autos as unstressed as possible.  I would try to transplant only once as this is stressful and I would not put them into the ground.  I would use good sized fabric grow bags.



Yeah I’ve about changes my mind on putting the autos outside. Think I will keep them all inside my grow room and only worry about photos on the outside. Im just trying to figure out a schedule of how long I should keep my auto seeds under a separate light before I transplant them into bigger pots in my grow room. Also should I start my photos under lights and if so how long before I plan to put them outside should I do it?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 13, 2019)

I grew jock horror outside in the ground.  Did great.
Transplant autos young. 2-3 nodes. Just don't manhandle them. 
Photos outdoors in your region are gonna give you a priceless education.  You've been informed. Now ya just gotta try it. Have Fun!


----------



## KentuckyGold (Feb 13, 2019)

thegloman said:


> I grew jock horror outside in the ground.  Did great.
> Transplant autos young. 2-3 nodes. Just don't manhandle them.
> Photos outdoors in your region are gonna give you a priceless education.  You've been informed. Now ya just gotta try it. Have Fun!



Lol yes you have warned ans helped me both! Like you said I gotta try lol


----------



## KentuckyGold (Feb 13, 2019)

Would this light be efficient for starting out my seeds? It’s $40 at Lowe’s.


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

Kentucky -- Don't over think things -- People always want to know how long from planting to harvest ?-- How tall a plant will get ?---Everything is flexible !-- - Inside U in control of all that !-- A grower from Michigan once told me he grew outside weed for hash and inside weed to smoke!-- He did sativas inside and indicas outside !-- I have the long outside grow season so I could do it opposite -- Indicas inside sativas outside !-- U should see the Gloman's cement mixer bubble hash making machine -- Again down here it is mostly too hot to make bubble hash so I'll  dry ice hash instead -- I'm make lots of hash then press the oil out on a rosen press and fill e-cig cartridges ! -- I would guess most in Texas don't even know such a thing exist !--


----------



## Keef (Feb 13, 2019)

Kentucky what it boils down to is U got to jump in and mess up some -If U don't get disheartened and quit - U can begin to learn to grow -- I was a gorilla grower sometimes back in the day and thought I knew how to grow till I got here !-- Then I began to learn !


----------



## KentuckyGold (Feb 13, 2019)

Keef said:


> Kentucky -- Don't over think things -- People always want to know how long from planting to harvest ?-- How tall a plant will get ?---Everything is flexible !-- - Inside U in control of all that !-- A grower from Michigan once told me he grew outside weed for hash and inside weed to smoke!-- He did sativas inside and indicas outside !-- I have the long outside grow season so I could do it opposite -- Indicas inside sativas outside !-- U should see the Gloman's cement mixer bubble hash making machine -- Again down here it is mostly too hot to make bubble hash so I'll  dry ice hash instead -- I'm make lots of hash then press the oil out on a rosen press and fill e-cig cartridges ! -- I would guess most in Texas don't even know such a thing exist !--



Thanks for the advice! Yeah I’m just trying to absorb every bit of knowledge I can. Your right though I do over think these ha ha. Appreciate everyone’s help on here through all my silly questions.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 13, 2019)

KentuckyGold said:


> Thanks for the advice! Yeah I’m just trying to absorb every bit of knowledge I can. Your right though I do over think these ha ha. Appreciate everyone’s help on here through all my silly questions.



These are all great people here who dont think your questions are silly. That's how we learn, by asking questions of our peers.
Isnt that right Rose ?


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

KentuckyGold said:


> So you think the 24/7 schedule for auto seeds is efficient as well? Once they were ready for grow room I am planning a 20 hours on 4 hours off light schedule. Didn’t know If it would make a difference them being autos.


I really can't answer that,  I've never dealt with autos before.
Sorry, but there are many more qualified people than me to answer that question.


----------



## key2life (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm on my first auto run now, and will run 24/7 lights the whole way, including seedlings.  I put my seedlings under my 1500 watt LED and they responded really well - almost no stretch at all, stout and bushy.  I hung out on an autoflower forum for a while prior to starting, and a lot of those guys seem to run 24/7 lighting, so that's what I decided to try on this first auto run.  Everything looks great so far.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2019)

Here’s how I do autos...I take a solo cup and cut off the bottom...fill it with your grow medium and then bury that in your final grow container. A pot in a pot...after the plant is mature enough that it should be transplanted just use a pair of scissors to cut down opposite sides of the cup and gently pull one side at a time out and now your plant is transplanted...autos don’t like the stress of a physical transplant...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 14, 2019)

Though you can do it any way you want I would do the autos outside where you can’t control the light and the photos indoors where you can control the light...depending on where you are located, you may be able to get 2 whole auto seasons of grow in one...or just plant more seeds...


----------



## KentuckyGold (Feb 14, 2019)

This is great stuff guys! Thank you for educating me!!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 14, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Here’s how I do autos...I take a solo cup and cut off the bottom...fill it with your grow medium and then bury that in your final grow container. A pot in a pot...after the plant is mature enough that it should be transplanted just use a pair of scissors to cut down opposite sides of the cup and gently pull one side at a time out and now your plant is transplanted...autos don’t like the stress of a physical transplant...


Tats Great Idea Thanks


----------



## Spepin64 (May 7, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I probably would not put the autos in the ground.  You need to keep autos as unstressed as possible.  I would try to transplant only once as this is stressful and I would not put them into the ground.  I would use good sized fabric grow bags.


How would it work if I planted auto seed directly in jiffy pots and put jiffy pots in fabric pots and just watered the buried jiffy pot until the plant established itself. Would that eliminate transplant stress.


----------



## SeedToSquish (May 22, 2019)

I live in Mass, and want to put one of my autos outside this year.   I was a bit late getting them started this year.   Currently they are 3 weeks old, in solo cups and ready for first (and only) transplant.  I was just going to put it in my veggie garden, from the solo, but I like the idea of burying a nice big fabric bag in the dirt....maybe Ill put in fabric and keep it under LEDs a few more weeks.

I assume it will go to flower if I move outside and put in my garden??

Thanks.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 22, 2019)

It won’t flower by simply moving it outside...it’ll flower whenever it’s ready...good to get it in it’s final pot though...I just transplanted five autos this morning...my experience is, autos start flowering fairly soon so...what I usually do is cut slots in the bottom of my solo cup to drain and also to make the bottom easy to remove...then I’ll sprout them in the solo cups and remove the bottoms of the solo cups and plant the whole cup minus the bottom...when the sprout is big enough to transplant, I just take some scissors and split the cup down opposite side while it’s still in the dirt of the larger pot and pull out the two halves of the solo cup one at a time leaving the plant behind in the dirt...low stress transplant...


----------



## Spepin64 (May 26, 2019)

SeedToSquish said:


> I live in Mass, and want to put one of my autos outside this year.   I was a bit late getting them started this year.   Currently they are 3 weeks old, in solo cups and ready for first (and only) transplant.  I was just going to put it in my veggie garden, from the solo, but I like the idea of burying a nice big fabric bag in the dirt....maybe Ill put in fabric and keep it under LEDs a few more weeks.
> 
> I assume it will go to flower if I move outside and put in my garden??
> 
> Thanks.


I also am from mass


----------

